# text of older ( but not ancient) threads with parts of scrambled text (UPDATED)



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Few days ago I noticed that we underwent some sort of " migration" and then I started noticing that some of my posts were strangely scrambled with strange text signs .

This has happened before (long ago) and I am not sure that it is due to the last maintenance or migration but the funny thing is that it seems to be affecting only my posts!



milandro said:


> Y
> However the notion that they were being *â€œ repairedâ€�* to be sold is of course based on *â€œ hearsayâ€�.*
> 
> Curiously I am about to write an article on an Italian Music Magazine about *Roland Kirkâ€™s *instruments and would be very interested to verify if indeed this was the case.
> ...


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

As there will be a change of forum software coming up imminenetly, there are likely to be more charset issues in database and we would hope they are all addressed in the migration process. 
@VSadmin


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

hopefully , also other older parts of the forum have undergone , in the past, such issues and they have never been fixed


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Looks like this is fixed, at least in the post you quoted


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, that is a typical "attic room developer" issue if they use wrong code-page (character-set) definitions/translations while moving data from other (old) platforms.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, one of the very good effect of the migration was this!

I haven’t come across pages that had wrong codes issues previous to the ones I was talking about, they did exist (and they were produced by not so quite careful migrations of the past)


----------

